# Holiday critters



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm on my holidays right now (in England, so not a very far holiday) but wow do they sell strange things in pet stores. For one, they have a cage full of kittens. Kittens! In a pet shop! I can't get my head 'round that. And the other, altogether stranger animal I have come across in the pet store...the skinny pig. 










A HAIRLESS GUINEA PIG. I've heard of them before, but I've never seen one. They're just the greatest! I was cuddling this guy in the store for ages. I've never had a guinea pig before, I did know someone who bred them but that's about as far as I ever got with the creatures. I do know that I must someday acquire a skinny pig though. Because that thing is so freaking adorable and weird. <3


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

...if I'm being completely honest I'm really not sure what to think of that skinny pig. XD It's adorable and scary at the same time.  Almost reminds me of Rufus the naked mole rat from Kim Possible. Because real naked mole rats are nowhere near that cute. >_o


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

In the pet stores here they sell mice, rats, various birds, kittens, puppies, ferrets, degues, various reptiles, hedge hogs, rabbits, guinea pigs, I think thats about it.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

This post made me smile. It used to be common here in the US to see kittens and puppies in pet stores, but not so anymore unless they're from shelters trying to find them homes. I've seen pictures of skinny pigs, but never a black one that that fellow.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

DustyRat said:


> In the pet stores here they sell mice, rats, various birds, kittens, puppies, ferrets, degues, various reptiles, hedge hogs, rabbits, guinea pigs, I think thats about it.


Here in Michigan I see birds, hamsters, gerbils, guinea pigs, rabbits, mice, rats and fish. I've never seen a hedge hog, ferret or degu in a pet store.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Actually in the vets office, there are cats that the SPCA is trying to adopt out.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

How nice that your vet does that! Mine just took in a little rat boy that was found in a box at a construction site. He's here with me now.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

After googling pictures of skinny pigs, my boyfriend and I have decided they look a lot like tiny hippos.  So funny!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

In here its illeglal to sell puppies and kittens in a pet shop.

We have however rats, mice, guineapigs, bunnies, hamsters, gerbils, degus, and birds, spiders, and some reptiles


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Spiders? As pets or food for other pets?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

at some of the exotic pet shops here in Texas you can find things like various morphs of snakes and reptiles, tarantulas, species of frogs and toads, Short trailed possums, even saw an opposum, not sure what type, but I want to say the sign said four masked Opposum. However the pet shop wasn't that clean, it smelled of animal, And one of it's snakes had "Pay $1 to feed me a rat" which is highly irresponsible because when snakes and reptiles are over fed they can die of different diseases. *sigh* long story short we're never going back there again.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think the skinny pig is just the greatest thing! Everyone says he looks like a hippo, or a baby rhino! <3 

Wow, some of you guys have serious variety in your pet shops. We get some strange creatures in ours sometimes, but never puppies or kittens! The puppies they'd have would probably come from puppy farms (I can't see a responsible breeder selling pups to a pet shop) and those were recently outlawed in Ireland. 

We get spiders, scorpions, snakes (mostly boas, corn snakes, pythons and those sorts), every kind of lizard under the sun, crocodiles, degus, rabbits, guinea pigs (the regular kind!), hamsters, gerbils, fat-tail geribls, chipmunks, birds, and only very occasionally rats. 

To answer someone else's question, the spiders that they sell in pet shops (over here at least) are usually tarantulas.


----------

